# Other Religions On Sikhi: WHO CARES



## Lionchild (Dec 6, 2006)

*Other religions on sikhi: WHO CARES*
By Lionchild

Recently, there has been a surge of posts on other religions and their views on sikhi. My Question to any member who posts those - what is the point? Or the actual goal of creating those kind of posts? While we all are sometimes stunned at other peoples views on our way of life, why should we be worried about them? Why should we spend so much time trying to prove everyone else wrong?

Anyways, these types of posts will no doubt grow in popularity, but I just wanted to get that in the open.

-Lionchild<br


----------



## Bijla Singh (Dec 6, 2006)

Think about something you love more than your life and then assume someone writes/speaks in an insulting manner about it. What will you do? Defend it or just forget about it? When someone attacks Sikhi, Sikhs have no choice but to defend it and give the same taste to the opponents. You may not find these topics helpful but for those who face Muslim propaganda everyday in UK, such topics are helpful. It is a way to show how true Sikhi is compared to other faiths.


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Dec 6, 2006)

lionchild,

bijla has a point.. but i think we must only limit to understanding the slander and evaluating a response...not go out and create a slandering fight...

these lead to nowhere...

you are right too... it should not bother us... but some of the people who might get carried away by propoganda must have enough information of both sides of the picture..

each one to his own... this is how religion should be handled..

peace


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Dec 6, 2006)

a rose called by any other name smells the same...

ps: aman ji apologies for adding another post...but couldn't help it


----------



## Boota (Dec 11, 2006)

Because, as one poster said above, it effects us in day to day like in the UK?

There is an active programme to convert sikhs, particularly young girls into the islamic faith.  £7000- £10000 is paid for each such conversion.  It is organised underminig of our faith.  This gives, they think, a straight ticket to heaven no matter what else they do in their life.

Unless we wise up to what they are saying about us Sikh youngsters will be vulnerable. They have questions that they are ready to fire off of about sikhism, it is important we know what they are saying about us.

http://www.islamonline.net/servlet/...sh-AAbout_Islam/AskAboutIslamE/AskAboutIslamE


----------



## paapi_banda (Dec 12, 2006)

Bijla Singh said:


> Think about something you love more than your life and then assume someone writes/speaks in an insulting manner about it. What will you do? Defend it or just forget about it? When someone attacks Sikhi, Sikhs have no choice but to defend it and give the same taste to the opponents. You may not find these topics helpful but for those who face Muslim propaganda everyday in UK, such topics are helpful. It is a way to show how true Sikhi is compared to other faiths.


 
Gurfateh veer ji, 200% agree with u...


----------



## paapi_banda (Dec 12, 2006)

Lionchild said:


> *Other religions on sikhi: WHO CARES*
> By Lionchild
> 
> Recently, there has been a surge of posts on other religions and their views on sikhi. My Question to any member who posts those - what is the point? Or the actual goal of creating those kind of posts? While we all are sometimes stunned at other peoples views on our way of life, why should we be worried about them? Why should we spend so much time trying to prove everyone else wrong?
> ...


 
Gurfateh ji...

*Khalsa sohe jo chareh turang*
*Khalsa sohe jo kareh nit jung...*

*The "Jung" (Fight) can be fought mentally or physically. It only depends on the condition.  *


----------



## Veeru (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: Religions on sikhi: WHO CARES*

There you go...

Who cares about what people of religions say about Sikhi. Sikhi is unique. It isn't religion, it's spiritual wisdom leading to perfection.


----------



## sahilmakkar1983 (Dec 19, 2006)

GuruFateh

Sikh is not only a outer-dress, but it is inner state of a being, that our 10 Gurus gave us
That spiritual wisdom can be attained only with help of Satguru.

Sikhism is great but it never says that other religion are something different,
but it tells that all religion are same and taught us the same thing
but difference is only language.
We should not fight on such issues, but we should try to understand SGGS
as it says

AVAL ALLAH NUR KO PAYA, KUDRAT KE SAB BANDE, EK NUR PE SAB JAG UPJAYA 
KAUN BHALE KAUN MANDE

means we all are son/daughter of One GOD

IK OMKAR, SATNAM

Shri VaheGuru ji ka khalsa vahe guru ji ki fateh


----------



## Lionchild (Dec 22, 2006)

*Re: Religions on sikhi: WHO CARES*



PCJS said:


> There you go...
> 
> Who cares about what people of religions say about Sikhi. Sikhi is unique. It isn't religion, it's spiritual wisdom leading to perfection.



That's right, sikhi is a way of life, and not a religion. i always see so many posts here and there with our sikh brothers and sisters making these types of posts, and you see alot of ego in them.


----------



## freedom84 (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: Religions on sikhi: WHO CARES*



Lionchild said:


> That's right, sikhi is a way of life, and not a religion. i always see so many posts here and there with our sikh brothers and sisters making these types of posts, and you see alot of ego in them.


 
The situation in the UK is different to Canada and America. For the last 20 years Muslims have been targeting Sikh girls for conversions on a big scale. Muslim youth are paid, and are promised a one way ticket to 'paradise' after death. The Muslim is permitted to lie and cheat to get his goal, but all is forgiven if his motive is to bring one more member into Islam, and to blacken the name of Sikhism. 

Now the first action these Muslims take is to undermine Sikhism to their victim. If the girl knows nothing about Sikhism, how is she expected to defend herself and 'her religion'? I thought that post was excellent. We should teach our youth to have answers to all possible questions which could be put to them on a daily basis. After all, what have we got to hide?

The motive here isn't to attack Islam or any other religion, its just to defend our Sikhi.


----------



## sikh78910 (Jan 2, 2007)

> Who cares about what people of religions say about Sikhi.


 i do and and so should you! 

because your sisters, daughters, grandaughters, greatgrandaughters and nieces will suffer.

 because certain hindus and the RSS are constantly trying to deface Sikhism, and therefore sikhs. 

certain muslims-(most) are trying to deface sikhism, and therefore sikhs. 

it starts with the criticism- (the moghuls, hindus,) 
goes on to the ill feeling- (moghuls, hindus,)
then the action- (moghuls, believing islam to be the best religion, hating all other religions and killing 3 of our gurus, and millions of our sikhs....

hindus believing hinduism to be the right religion, wiping out hundreds of thousands of sikhs since 1984- bombing our holy Harmandir Sahib)

muslims converting thousands of sikh girls to islam, showering many with love in the uk, taking them to Pakinstan on "holidays" or to get married then marriying many other women, beating and raping them, leaving them with strangers to be locked in rooms and treated as sex slaves.- YOUR SISTERS and DAUGHTERS.

QUOTE]Because, as one poster said above, it effects us in day to day like in the UK?

There is an active programme to convert sikhs, particularly young girls into the islamic faith. £7000- £10000 is paid for each such conversion. It is organised underminig of our faith. This gives, they think, a straight ticket to heaven no matter what else they do in their life.

Unless we wise up to what they are saying about us Sikh youngsters will be vulnerable. They have questions that they are ready to fire off of about sikhism, it is important we know what they are saying about us.
 [/QUOTE]

as a sikh teen in the UK i can vouch for this. ive got muslim *EX *friends who have TOLDDDD me about this stuff and admitted that they do it (never talked to them again afterwards. They treat muslim girls like their sisters with the utmost respect but USE our girls and hindu girls and CONVERT them, using their weakness like the above poster said- LACK OF EDUCATION along with flattery, promises of love and a better life, TRICKERY, LIES AND DECEPTION (pretend theyre sikh at first, wear a khanda and kara) (Pretend that sikhi is a load of garbage), BLACKMAIL, BRIBES.  ive seen leaflets, propoganda, girls- some of MY BEST FRIENDS, my FIRST COUSINS LIVES GO DOWN THE DRAIN cos of these schemes. ANY slander of sikhi needs DEFENCE-  cos thats what the gurus did *DEFEND THE TRUTH.* my sisters and myself are being targetted so ANYone or anything that tries to undermine sikhism is therefore trying to deface SIKHS AS A PEOPLE and needs to be addressed, not left to *Accumalate and build up.

*The gurus preached truth, thats what we should all be doing- we *Should *prove oursleves because it would be doing service to makind. we should prove indeed that 





> Sikhi is unique. It isn't religion, it's spiritual wisdom leading to perfection.






> t is inner state of a being, that our 10 Gurus gave us
> That spiritual wisdom can be attained only with help of Satguru.
> 
> Sikhism is great but it never says that other religion are something different,
> ...



so trueeee waheguru ji!


----------



## sahilmakkar1983 (Jan 3, 2007)

Guru Fateh

Ya brother

But u know why its happening

we say, either hindus or muslims are doing so,
because they dont understand what sikhism is........

M i right or not ??????????

but brother, I wud like to ask a simple , not only a simple but a very simple question

DO we really know what SIKHISM is????
We only know some SAKHIs of our 10 gurus, but do we really know the Path
that our GURUS showed?????
we only know the works that they did for SOCIETY, but do we really know the thing that they gave to their disciples(called as sikhs)????????????


DO we really understand the SGGS???????????????//
or we are just reading that????????///

R we getting to that path that our GURUs showed to disciples at that TIME??????????

Brother, if even we dont know what our religion is, then hw cn we expect this thing for others
so we need to know our religion,
to understand sikhism we need to discuss SGGS if possible in this forum only

SHRI VAHEGURU JI KA KHALSA, SHRI VAHEGURU JI KI FATEH






sikh78910 said:


> i do and and so should you!
> 
> because your sisters, daughters, grandaughters, greatgrandaughters and nieces will suffer.
> 
> ...



as a sikh teen in the UK i can vouch for this. ive got muslim *EX *friends who have TOLDDDD me about this stuff and admitted that they do it (never talked to them again afterwards. They treat muslim girls like their sisters with the utmost respect but USE our girls and hindu girls and CONVERT them, using their weakness like the above poster said- LACK OF EDUCATION along with flattery, promises of love and a better life, TRICKERY, LIES AND DECEPTION (pretend theyre sikh at first, wear a khanda and kara) (Pretend that sikhi is a load of garbage), BLACKMAIL, BRIBES. ive seen leaflets, propoganda, girls- some of MY BEST FRIENDS, my FIRST COUSINS LIVES GO DOWN THE DRAIN cos of these schemes. ANY slander of sikhi needs DEFENCE- cos thats what the gurus did *DEFEND THE TRUTH.* my sisters and myself are being targetted so ANYone or anything that tries to undermine sikhism is therefore trying to deface SIKHS AS A PEOPLE and needs to be addressed, not left to *Accumalate and build up.

*The gurus preached truth, thats what we should all be doing- we *Should *prove oursleves because it would be doing service to makind. we should prove indeed that 




so trueeee waheguru ji![/quote]


----------



## Lionchild (Jan 4, 2007)

sikh78910 said:


> i do and and so should you!
> 
> because your sisters, daughters, grandaughters, greatgrandaughters and nieces will suffer.
> 
> because certain hindus and the RSS are constantly trying to deface Sikhism, and therefore sikhs.



Interesting, considering that my family is all catholic and JW, not even from the Punjab region. Hmm, maybe your talking about someone else? The JW's are always trying to convert others, yet do you allow them to force you into it? Perhaps other family members will convert, but if that's there choice, then that's there path they want to take. If someone is forced, then that's a whole other matter, yet most people are strong enough, that they will not be forced into converting, you would be surprised at what peopel will do in these situations.

Anyways, may family is multi faith, all sorts of religions, yet do i care if the JW's are trying to convert me? No, i just move on to more important things. All this time spending on making these topics, programs to counter it, and demonstrations... could be used instead to strengthen our brothers and sisters so that when in a situation like forced converting, they will be able to resist it.

I'm not opposed to all topics in regards to other religions, like answering Muslims questions, or other faiths questions. However, when I see posts that contain posts and reply s with anti Hindu, anti Muslim stuff, it makes me wonder who is benefiting from making those posts. Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## Boota (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Religions on sikhi: WHO CARES*



Lionchild said:


> That's right, sikhi is a way of life, and not a religion. i always see so many posts here and there with our sikh brothers and sisters making these types of posts, and you see alot of ego in them.


 

I am not sure how much ego there is in making a stand against sites like this.

http://www.ummah.com/forum/showthread.php?t=107087

We can alternatively ignore it, but at what cost?


----------



## sikh78910 (Jan 8, 2007)

> Originally Posted by *sikh78910*
> 
> 
> _i do and and so should you!
> ...



ok let me just clear this up by saying that i never have and never will have a problem with ANY other religion. i have two best friends who are muslim and one who is hindu and i have the utmost resepct for each religion, perhaps because they are so similar to our own, their main features being exactly the same, he worship of ONE GOD. In my post i was simply stating FACT, not attempting to deface any religion. in the same way that if i were to hear of corruption in a gurudwarra i would like to make it known, stating only the FACTS of the issue. when we face adversity or falsity it is our duty to stand up to it and Fight using either peaceful or, when this fails, physical, means. 

i aplologize for leaving u and many others out in my post! i was trying to appeal to the majority of sikh families but forgot many comprised of a variety of religions! but theres a chance many of ur familys next generation will be sikh, and im talking about vulnerability and forced conversion and the effect this will have on the futures of the next generation. and i cant move on to different issues because this one is very very big in the uk and  involves two of my cousins and one of my best friends. the aim is to spread awareness and truth, not hatred. i dont believe a whole religion should suffer because of the actions of some of its evil members, as do exist in sikh congregations and many others. 

if ur female relative was blackmailed into converting to another religion regardless what it was, would u just sit back or "move onto more important things"? i dont think u have any idea of the enormity and destructive potential of this issue. it has the potential to become a repeat of the gurus times and i am not prepared to sit back and let it happen, dont worry about that, i have already began to spread awareness within my community and there are many webistes online already addressing the issue and giving more insight into sikhi for the more vulnerable sikhs who lack the correct knowledge about sikhism. just google it!


----------



## J.A.T.T (Jan 8, 2007)

Umm what are Sikh leaders in the UK doing about this situation?


----------



## kds1980 (Jan 8, 2007)

sikh78910 said:


> ok let me just clear this up by saying that i never have and never will have a problem with ANY other religion. i have two best friends who are muslim and one who is hindu and i have the utmost resepct for each religion, perhaps because they are so similar to our own, their main features being exactly the same, he worship of ONE GOD. In my post i was simply stating FACT, not attempting to deface any religion. in the same way that if i were to hear of corruption in a gurudwarra i would like to make it known, stating only the FACTS of the issue. when we face adversity or falsity it is our duty to stand up to it and Fight using either peaceful or, when this fails, physical, means.
> 
> i aplologize for leaving u and many others out in my post! i was trying to appeal to the majority of sikh families but forgot many comprised of a variety of religions! but theres a chance many of ur familys next generation will be sikh, and im talking about vulnerability and forced conversion and the effect this will have on the futures of the next generation. and i cant move on to different issues because this one is very very big in the uk and  involves two of my cousins and one of my best friends. the aim is to spread awareness and truth, not hatred. i dont believe a whole religion should suffer because of the actions of some of its evil members, as do exist in sikh congregations and many others.
> 
> if ur female relative was blackmailed into converting to another religion regardless what it was, would u just sit back or "move onto more important things"? i dont think u have any idea of the enormity and destructive potential of this issue. it has the potential to become a repeat of the gurus times and i am not prepared to sit back and let it happen, dont worry about that, i have already began to spread awareness within my community and there are many webistes online already addressing the issue and giving more insight into sikhi for the more vulnerable sikhs who lack the correct knowledge about sikhism. just google it!



you are a true sikh.we should have more girls like you in sikhism keep fighting this issue.


----------



## Boota (Jan 9, 2007)

J.A.T.T said:


> Umm what are Sikh leaders in the UK doing about this situation?


 

We do not really have any leaders here. There is als very little interation between gurdwaras whose committees are concerned with internal affairs.

Only quite recently has the SAS Sikh Awareness society set up to warn Sikhs of the dangers facing them. Sikh Help Line - www.sikhhelpline.com


This is the kind of thing we face here;


----------



## freedom84 (Jan 13, 2007)

J.A.T.T said:


> Umm what are Sikh leaders in the UK doing about this situation?


 
At first most of the so called 'leaders' were more interested in buliding a nice Gurdwara, having langar prepared for the sangat, and living a peaceful life, ignoring what was going on outside....they were basically scared. It was the Sikh youth who stood up (most of these people were not Amritdharri,most were 'moneh'), without the support of the Gurdware. Rival gangs were set up against the Muslim youth, who would harrass Sikh girls at schools, colleges, and uni's. These gangs would face each other face on, resulting in injuries, prison etc- its not as if they had nothing better to do.

Now, thankfully, Sikhs are facing it with a more structured approach.


----------



## Lionchild (Jan 13, 2007)

Boota said:


> We do not really have any leaders here. There is als very little interation between gurdwaras whose committees are concerned with internal affairs.
> 
> Only quite recently has the SAS Sikh Awareness society set up to warn Sikhs of the dangers facing them. Sikh Help Line - www.sikhhelpline.com
> 
> ...



That is something that needs to be addressed, sure is shocking!


----------



## J.A.T.T (Jan 13, 2007)

freedom84 said:


> *At first most of the so called 'leaders' were more interested in buliding a nice Gurdwara, having langar prepared for the sangat, and living a peaceful life, ignoring what was going on outside....they were basically scared.* It was the Sikh youth who stood up (most of these people were not Amritdharri,most were 'moneh'), without the support of the Gurdware. Rival gangs were set up against the Muslim youth, who would harrass Sikh girls at schools, colleges, and uni's. These gangs would face each other face on, resulting in injuries, prison etc- its not as if they had nothing better to do.
> 
> Now, thankfully, Sikhs are facing it with a more structured approach.



But aren't all Amritdharis are bunch of scary cats anyway?  :rofl!!: 




Makes you wonder if these so called "Singhs" should even deserve to wear a Kirpan.


----------



## freedom84 (Jan 14, 2007)

J.A.T.T said:


> But aren't all Amritdharis are bunch of scary cats anyway? :rofl!!:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I can understand what you mean, but thankfully that was then!! The approach was less professional, you'd hear reports of the Sikh youth storming into town looking to confront the Muslim youth. But now, thankfully, some Gurdware have started to wake up and take action. And the authorities such as Scotland Yard are also aware.


----------



## badmash (Jan 26, 2007)

This thread gets to the essence of it for us as Sikhs. When your religion relies on the high road, it is hard to face adversaries on the low road. What is sadder is that sikhs at all can be 'lured' to other faiths when ours is obviously so much more progressive and based on universal values. In some ways, I think that people who are willing to go to other faiths should do so, we are better off without them! If you call yourself a sikh, and do not know your own history, then what is the point?


----------

